# Am I damaging my puppy?



## Eagles and Indians (Feb 24, 2015)

My almost 5 month old Lexi seems to have a really high drive. She will fetch with super high intensity till my arm hurts, through snow, over snow banks, she doesn't care. My question is should I try to curb this for a while to avoid hip or elbow damage? It doesn't seem to bother her, and she never seems to tire, but I read that it can cause problems. If so, how do I divert her 1000 percent energy level to something less damaging? The only reason I started is because we would walk for about 2 miles, and she would come in the house after and race around bouncing off the furniture and jumping over the kids.


----------



## Eagles and Indians (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The mantra of training for sport that I learned is: Put the dog up when it still wants more. So don't try to tire her out but quit while she is still crazy for more. 
I know this doesn't address the health issue you are asking about - it just relates to building drive and not having the dog "quit." Some folks worry about dogs doing too much on the stairs. I've never got that advise from anyone I trained with or any vet I've been to.


----------



## Eagles and Indians (Feb 24, 2015)

I think I am going to have to make a conscious effort to stop her after a while. She will just go forever. My end goal is a sort of sled/cart dog for moving firewood and other stuff around the yard. I was told that she is to young for any weight, so I have been Leto f her pull an empty sled around the yard. Also having her pull the kids sleds up the hill for them. I've never had a DOG with this kind of drive, never mind a puppy. Will she go beyond what is safe for her? Or would she stop before that point?


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

I know that both our dogs will go beyond what they should. Both of our dogs will run and play ball and fetch until their paws bleed. Even then, they still want to go. We always have to be conscious of it and stop them before that point. Sounds like you're going to have the same kind of high energy dog!


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I would be careful of overdoing it. I see this a lot with horses. People try to wear them out so they will be quiet, instead of teaching them to be respectful and obedient. What they are actually doing is making the animal more and more fit so it takes more and more activity to wear them down. It just makes matters worse in the long run.

Maybe doing some obedience training and getting the dog's brain more engaged would help. That's just as tiring for them, if not more so.


----------



## Eagles and Indians (Feb 24, 2015)

That makes a lot of sense that it is making her more fit requiring more excersise in the future. I definitly need to do more mentally engaging things. Once a ball leaves my hand her brain seems like it is going 1000 mph, but only to fetch the ball. There could be 10 other dogs and little kids running around, but she just watches me and waits for the ball, which seems to enfuriate my friends year old much lower drive show line gsd. I've been throwing in some some paw, switching up the sides, or lie down in between, but I'm going to have to get more technical. 
On a side note...is it normal for their mouth to bleed during teething? I noticed a little bit of blood on her football earlier. I can't see any teeth lost, but I haven't looked too hard either.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cafall is the same way. He'd go till his heart bursts. I don't mind fetch for short stretches (10-15 mins) to help take the top off the energy level. Then I put up the toys and we will go through a field. Pulling out sticks, following scent trails, and digging up rocks is a lot more tiring mentally for him and I find that helps curb the obsessive behavior. It's also a lot easier on the throwing arm


----------

